# Aufbewahrung Filterschwämme



## ruediger98 (25. Okt. 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe dieses Jahr erstmalig einen Durchlauffilter am Teich. Diesen würde ich über Winter abbauen. Was macht man denn mit den Filterschwämmen über Winter? Mit klarem Wasser ausspülen und trocknen lassen? Ich hab auch schon gelesen, dass man die in Netze einpackt und im Teich beläßt oder ist es eh ratsam die jedes Jahr auszutauschen.
Danke schonmal vorab für die Antworten!!!
Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## Patrick K (25. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Filterschwämme*

Hallo 

Ich würde eine Schnur drum machen und sie im Teich versenken ,vielleicht nicht gerade an der tiefsten Stelle(dort sammelt sich der Dreck) aber unter dem zu erwartenden Eispanzer 

Im Frühjahr sind die Schwämme dann schon besiedelt und im Filter kann es dann sofort losgehen

Gruss Obs


----------



## jolantha (25. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Filterschwämme*

Ich lasse meine einfach sauber durchgespült im Filter , stelle sie allerdings hochkant, damit sie 
nicht übereinanderliegen, und besser abtropfen können.


----------



## dragsterrobby (25. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Filterschwämme*

Moin,
ich wasche die Schwämme immer im Netz, bleiben länger heil.
Der Filter wird dann auch gereinigt, abgebaut und kommt mit den gewaschenen und getrockneten Schwämmen ins verdiente Winterlager bis zum Frühjahr.


----------



## BobbyT (15. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Filterschwämme*

Hallo,
meine 6 Schwämme - 3 rote, 3 blaue von Oase - sind echt dreckig. Ich habe sie schon mehrfach gespült.
Was bedeutet Schwämme waschen? Ich überlege, ob ich sie mal in die Waschmaschine stecke.

Liebe Grüße
Ulrike


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Filterschwämme*



BobbyT schrieb:


> Was bedeutet Schwämme waschen? Ich überlege, ob ich sie mal in die Waschmaschine stecke.


 Schwämme Waschen bedeutet die so lange Knetten und durchspühlen bis das Wasser klar bleibt.
So wird es auf jeden Fall mit den Filtermedien im Aquarium gemacht. Das ganze bei einer Temperatur von bis zu 40 °C, alles andere verbrennt einem die Hände  und tötet die Bakterien die man ja erhalten will. 

Deshalb packen eineige die Filtermedien in den Teich. So bleibt ein großer Teil der Bakterien erhalten. Wenn die Matten getrocknet werden oder durchfrieren dann stirbt der gröste Teil der Bakterien ab und es dauert länger bis die richtige Filterwirkung im nächsten Jahr wieder aufgebaut ist. Dieses Filter einfahren ist dann fast so wie bei neuen Filtermedien.

Die Matten in die Waschmaschiene.....natürlich ohne Waschmittel bei kaltem Spülgang mag funktionieren, ich hätte aber bedenken das doch noch irgendwelche Waschmittelreste in der Maschiene sind und ich diese dann in die Filtermatten einspühle.....im nächsten Jahr im Teich verrecken mir dann sämtliche Fische, weil die Waschmittelreste diese vergiften. Da rubbel ich dann doch lieber die Matten.

Vorstellen könnte ich mir, das die Filtermatten feucht umwickelt in eine altes Handtuch und dann in Folie eingeschlagen an einem kühlen Platz gelagert die Bakterien gut erhällt. Im Frühjahr noch mal duchspühlen und gut.

Das beste währe natürlich den Filter/die Matten weiter zu betreiben.... Nur ist das auf grund des Frostes zumeist nicht möglich und nicht jeder hat eine zusätzliche Innenhälterung in die er, die zusätzlichen Filtermatten mit einbauen kann.


----------



## Joerg (15. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Filterschwämme*

Hallo Ulrike,
der Dreck sind möglicherweise die wichtigen Bakterien, die den Filter erst wirksam machen.
In der Waschmaschine werden sie wahrscheinlich eher beschädigt.

Sollte sich der grobe Dreck nicht im Filter durch drücken lösen, kannst du sie rausnehmen und mit Teichwasser abspülen.

Filterschwämme können grob gereinigt und dann sowohl im Teich als auch trocken gelagert werden.
Viele Bakterien kommen auch mit Trockenheit gut klar.


----------



## koifischfan (15. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Filterschwämme*



> Vorstellen könnte ich mir, das die Filtermatten feucht umwickelt in eine altes Handtuch und dann in Folie eingeschlagen an einem kühlen Platz gelagert die Bakterien gut erhällt. Im Frühjahr noch mal duchspühlen und gut.


Das ist garnicht gut!
Hast du schon einmal die Sitzauflagen der Gartenstühle draußen überwintert? Wenn die nicht trocknen können hast du lecker Schimmerl darauf.


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Filterschwämme*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Das ist garnicht gut!
> Hast du schon einmal die Sitzauflagen der Gartenstühle draußen überwintert? Wenn die nicht trocknen können hast du lecker Schimmerl darauf.



Auch nix viel anderes als Bakterien, gut Schimmel ist ein Pilz .... Filterschwämme im Filter feucht stehen lassen war bei mir nie ein Problem. Erneut durchspühlen vor dem Einsatz und funktionierte besser als alles was neu da rein kommt. Ganz durchtrochnen....wie oben genannt mache ich nicht gerne. Gut, wenn ein Filter längere Jahre weg gestellt wird ist es normal das er durchtrocknet.


----------



## Nori (16. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Filterschwämme*

Klinisch sauber soll man die Schwämme nicht machen - einfach gut auswaschen und ausdrücken und entweder zusammen mit dem Filter im Keller lagern oder, so wie ich es heuer zum 2-ten Mal mache, den Filter abgedeckt im Freien stehen lassen. Ich hab die Matten aber fast 2 Tage abtropfen und trocknen lassen.
Zum Saisonanfang benutze ich sowieso Starterbakterien - erfahrungsgemäss dauert es 2-3 Wochen, bis sich die Schwämme wieder einlaufen - beim __ Hel-X dauert es gut doppelt so lang.
In den Teich würde ich die Schwämme nicht hängen - da kann man sich dann im Frühjahr mit algenverklebten Matten rumärgern.

Gruß Nori


----------



## samorai (16. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Filterschwämme*

Hi!
Ich mach es auch wie Nori es beschrieben hat.Ich habe einen alten Biotec 10. Ich trenne den zu und ablauf für eine gute Belüftung und lasse alles an Ort und Stelle im Winter.Wenn sich genug Bakterien im Wasser befinden ist es uninterressant ob sie im Winter in den Filtermedien "erfrieren", auch würde ich die Schwämme nicht in den Teich legen, da mit dem selben Wasser im Frühjahr die Schwämme wieder durchspült werden.
Um das Material der Schwämme möglichst lange zu erhalten, halte ich eine hohe Luftfeuchte  ohne Sonne für sinnvoll. Es können kalte Garagen, kalte Dachböden oder kalte Keller sein.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## BobbyT (23. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Filterschwämme*

Hi,
nachdem ich hier im Forum unter Bakterien etc. gesucht habe, ist    OHNE Sonne   ein gutes Stichwort für die Überwinterung der Schwämme.
Ich habe sie zwar schon im Teich versenkt, aber es ist ja ein Seil dran. Wahrscheinlich kommen sie dann in den nächsten Tagen in die Garage. Im Keller ist es zu warm.

Der Teich von Samorai ist echt schön. Gut finde ich auch die Idee mit der Muschel.

LG und schöne Weihnachten
Ulrike


----------



## samorai (24. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Aufbewahrung Filterschwämme*

Danke Ulrike!
Aber die "Mupfel" soll eine Grotte sein! 

mfg Ron!


----------

